# DIY refrigeration units



## meatcomputer (Jun 4, 2017)

One of the reasons I'm posting this is because I'm not even sure how to form the right google search. Basically I'm wondering if any of you know of a refrigeration unit I could wire to my 12v batteries and put it inside of a cooler I already use. The mechanism for refrigeration not an entire refrigerator.


----------



## wonder (Jun 4, 2017)

there is a few things you can do how big is your cooler ?


----------



## meatcomputer (Jun 5, 2017)

wonder said:


> there is a few things you can do how big is your cooler ?


no bigger than 2 foot by 10 inches or something like that.


----------



## wonder (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## meatcomputer (Jun 5, 2017)

wonder said:


>



This looks like it makes an air conditioner, still super useful, but I'm trying to make a refrigerator


----------



## wonder (Jun 6, 2017)

it's the same leave out the air vent at the top and did you see the ones on youtube below it ? if not i can post some other ones what parts do you have so far ?


----------



## wonder (Jun 6, 2017)

how cold do you want it ?


----------



## meatcomputer (Jun 6, 2017)

I have all those parts, The main problem is I don't want to have to buy ice to cool my things and I dont have a reliable way to make it. I want to just use my 12v battery system because I have a ton of power in this van.


----------



## wonder (Jun 6, 2017)

got to get a little Compressor


----------



## wonder (Jun 6, 2017)

how you going to haul it around ? reason asking to see how heavy it's going to be i can tell you how to make diff kind but how heavy it will be the problem


----------

